# Header for 99 Altima



## themsn (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi-

I had a header installed in my car as a cheaper option of replacing a catalytic converter problem.

But ever since I've had the header installed the "service engine" light will not stay off. It goes on for about a month, goes off for about a week, then comes back on again.

I was told I need to reset the computer or something? Or do I need to finish the job by installing a new racing muffler too?

help would be appreciated. thank you!


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, those stock mufflers seem like they have alot of backpressure. I just got a flowmaster and it works pretty good above 3 thou. I doubt thats you're problem though, could be anything. good luck though


----------

